# RCI "Cruise Vacation Voucher"



## Diane (Jan 30, 2007)

Just received a couple of these in the mail, for the first time.  Supposedly a voucher is worth "up to $1,200" if you call and activate the voucher within 30 days (free) and use the voucher within one year.

Has anyone used one of these?  Is it worth it?  We might want to do an Alaska cruise within the year, but will be inundated with advertisement and phone calls from RCI if we activate the voucher?

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## Dottie (Jan 30, 2007)

From the prices they listed on the voucher I received, it looks like more RCI games playing.  It is easy usually to find better prices elsewhere without paying the $199 redemption fee.

Dottie


----------



## Diane (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooops! Missed the $199 redemption fee.  Thanks, Dottie.

Diane


----------



## Elli (Jan 31, 2007)

But why would RCI send 5 separate envelopes with 5 Cruise Vacation 
Vouchers, all in today's mail.

Elli


----------



## Mel (Jan 31, 2007)

We got 5 of them yesterday.

They might actually be worthwhile, depending on the cruise you're looking at.  If they allow you to book at the "exchange" price instead of the regular price at RCI's cruise site.  I was looking at their prices compared to a few discounters, and their "non-exchange" prices were the same for the cruises I looked at.

Kudos to RCI if they are trying to make a truly useful program.

For example - Carnival Glory, Western Carribean August 4th

VacationsToGo has inside cabins for $649
RCI has them for $649 as well, or $520 with exchange.  For a single cabin with 2 passengers you only save $60 after the $199 fee, but if you got better cabins, and booked more than 1 cabin, you would do much better.
The more expensive the cruise, the more you will save.

I don't think it costs anything to activate the certs, so it might be worth it to keep that option available.


----------

